# Smoked or Sous Vide?



## Bobby Strange (Jan 1, 2020)

So I’ve smoked meats for about the last 3 years...I absolutely love it...but for Christmas I received a sous vide machine and I was absolutely blown away at it...turned a chuck roast into something that tasted like prime rib...my question for everyone is which do you prefer and why?  I guess I would still have to go with my master built- just because I’ve done it a million times - but man, I’m really liking the potential of the sous vide.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jan 1, 2020)

Did you do a thread on the cook ??


----------



## Winterrider (Jan 1, 2020)

Cold smoke your roast for a few hrs, then SV.  Excellent...


----------



## jcam222 (Jan 1, 2020)

I have many cooking tools inciding smokers and sous vide. Love them all for different reasons and results. They all have a place.


----------



## DocShadownix (Jan 1, 2020)

Winterrider said:


> Cold smoke your roast for a few hrs, then SV.  Excellent...


Exactly!  Beat me to the punch... best of both worlds... sous vide, cold smoked corned beef for St.  Patty's...mmmm!


----------



## Bobby Strange (Jan 3, 2020)

DocShadownix said:


> Exactly!  Beat me to the punch... best of both worlds... sous vide, cold smoked corned beef for St.  Patty's...mmmm!


this sounds fantastic!!!


----------

